# CPC certified seeking internship or job in Metro Detroit area



## maddy112500 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am CPC certified and seeking an internship or a job. I have some experince and really want to start my career. I am willing to start out as intern and then hopefully it will turn into a permint position. I am having a hard time finding a job and I am more then ready to get started with my career. Thank you and hope to hear from someone soon. 
                                                ELIZABETH PULICE
                                     (313)598-2228  maddy112500@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE: Seeking a position as a Medical Biller/ Coder in which I can fully utilize my education and training. 
QUALIFICATIONS:  CPC Certified entry Level medical biller/ coder with great communication and interpersonal skills. Confident and poised in interactions with individuals at all levels. Detail oriented and resourceful in completing projects; able to multi task effectively. Also hard working and very motivated to get back to work.
EMPLOYMENT:
MEDICAL BILLER/ CODER (Private Practice)   Dr. Ban Mechael   Livonia, MI   12/2010 â€“ 4/2011	Prepared and submitted electronic claims, resolved patient billing complaints, prepared patient billing statements, correcting and resubmitting claims to third party payers. Also any clerical work as needed.

RESIDENTIAL CLEANING :     Self      11/2007 â€“ 12/2010 
STAY AT HOME MOM:     6/2003 â€“ 4/2007
FRONT DESK FLOAT:      Continuum Management   Livonia, MI      2/2003 â€“ 5/2003
•Filled in for front desk personnel for clients at different locations.
•Answered phones, greeted patients, scheduled appointments, collected payments, and other clerical work as needed.
•Performed billing and coding when I was in the main office.

EDUCATION:
Madonna University   Livonia, MI     11/2010 â€“ 12/2010
•	Completed and passed the medical billing and coding course
•	I am an AAPC member and CPC Certified.
      Henry Ford Community College Dearborn, MI    1/2009 â€“ 5/2010
•	Took classes to work towards an Associate's degree in General Studies


----------

